# Not Sorry For Being Smart and Attractive - ISTP Girl



## Starbreaker (Dec 19, 2018)

What's up, bitches? Can I say bitches? Well I just did.

I've been researching MBTI and Enneagram for a while. I started out wanting to better understand myself, but moved on to wanting to figure out other people's crazy and how best to deal with them. Trying to logically understand what independently motivates us all appeals to me. I'm sure I'll see some you around the forums. Take it easy.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

No need to be shy. Step right up and start pitching. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I read your title as "Sorry for not being smart and attractive". I tend to mix up words sometimes, or get sentences backwards, I don't know why.

Anyway, welcome to PerC.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Well so far I haven’t been sorry for being too smart, but thats mostly due to my ENTP short attention span that stops me from actually making all the doomsday devices my brain stumbles across. 
As for good looks, well there’s no shame looking like a Wookie! :tongue:
Nice to meet you.....I think!


----------



## Starbreaker (Dec 19, 2018)

Shrodingers drink said:


> Well so far I haven’t been sorry for being too smart, but thats mostly due to my ENTP short attention span that stops me from actually making all the doomsday devices my brain stumbles across.
> As for good looks, well there’s no shame looking like a Wookie! :tongue:
> Nice to meet you.....I think!


I think SPs in general probably have shorter attention spans than anybody, even you Ne doms. :laughing:
With Ne doms you guys can jump around from topic to topic, but while I think it's hard to keep you focused on one subject we SPs can zoid out from the conversation entirely.

If a wookie was good enough for Han Solo to be best buddies with, then I can't complain about them. Happy Life Day!


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Armeen Arlerrt said:


> I read your title as "Sorry for not being smart and attractive". I tend to mix up words sometimes, or get sentences backwards, I don't know why.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to PerC.



I also often read words or sentences in a weird way, I have a reading this-order.
Sometimes it is funny though, it's not all bad :kitteh:


----------



## Starbreaker (Dec 19, 2018)

Glittery Blingtron said:


> I also often read words or sentences in a weird way, I have a reading this-order.
> Sometimes it is funny though, it's not all bad :kitteh:


It probably can make for some funny moments. Either of you ever get checked for dyslexia?


----------



## Nicholasjh1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Glittery Blingtron said:


> I also often read words or sentences in a weird way, I have a reading this-order.
> Sometimes it is funny though, it's not all bad :kitteh:


My brain will proof read something, correct it and send it to my conscious in the "proper" form. It makes proof-reading my own messages really difficult. I have to go back a re-read something minutes later to truly proof read it.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicholasjh1 said:


> My brain will proof read something, correct it and send it to my conscious in the "proper" form. It makes proof-reading my own messages really difficult. I have to go back a re-read something minutes later to truly proof read it.


I also do this. Sometimes several times too. It is really annoying!


----------



## DocOc (Nov 11, 2018)

I just read it the wrong way, i read it as in the read in 'reading'

oh boy, what a sentence


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

'sup stoopid biatch!


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Nicholasjh1 said:


> My brain will proof read something, correct it and send it to my conscious in the "proper" form. It makes proof-reading my own messages really difficult. I have to go back a re-read something minutes later to truly proof read it.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this. :laughing: 
I'm constantly having to edit my posts because of this. Plus the dumb spell checker switches words on me. :frustrating:


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

:welcome: Starbreaker 

Always happy to meet a super smart attractive person. I like people who are different from me. :wink:


----------



## Starbreaker (Dec 19, 2018)

pwowq said:


> 'sup stoopid biatch!


Just chillin, ya big booty ho.



Mmmm said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this. :laughing:
> I'm constantly having to edit my posts because of this. Plus the dumb spell checker switches words on me. :frustrating:


Don't feel bad I've seen some of Trump's infamous tweets where you can just tell the spellchecker screwed him over, and he's the friggin president. :laughing:



RomeoFoxtrotTango said:


> :welcome: Starbreaker
> 
> Always happy to meet a super smart attractive person. I like people who are different from me. :wink:


Variety is the spice of life. ride:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I haven't been checked for dyslexia, I should look into it.

But nice to meet you, and I hope you enjoy your time here!  Have a nice Christmas and New Years too.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Starbreaker said:


> What's up, bitches? Can I say bitches? Well I just did.
> 
> I've been researching MBTI and Enneagram for a while. I started out wanting to better understand myself, but moved on to wanting to figure out other people's crazy and how best to deal with them. Trying to logically understand what independently motivates us all appeals to me. I'm sure I'll see some you around the forums. Take it easy.


Whattup to you as well biatch? Nice to meet you and I hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome, Exxx : ) Look forward to seeing what you post....


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

At first I thought you were talking about yourself but then I saw the "and attractive" part


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

fuck em' up


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Confident xSTP woman...? awwww yisssss.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Convey said:


> Call it a hunch ~ The bam entrance and now no posts. Something is not adding up.


Maybe she lost interest, as most people do with MBTI online forums. I find that most STPs prefer being more up close and personal. :smile:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Maybe she lost interest, as most people do with MBTI online forums. I find that most STPs prefer being more up close and personal. :smile:


Touching is easier than the personal. Touch is the personal to STPs *smirks*


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Convey said:


> Touching is easier than the personal. Touch is the personal to STPs *smirks*


Um, well, yes. You're right.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Um, well, yes. You're right.


Do you mind speaking into the mic so, I can set that as a ringtone? lol j/k


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Convey said:


> Do you mind speaking into the mic so, I can set that as a ringtone? lol j/k


No.  Oh, you were kidding? Fine, but still no.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> No.  Oh, you were kidding? Fine, but still no.


*thumbs down* Get out of your box or off it lol


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Convey said:


> *thumbs down* Get out of your box or off it lol


No, you don't tell me what to do.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> No, you don't tell me what to do.


lol Can't blame a girl for trying....


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Welcome,* Exxx *: )




+100


----------



## Tijaax (Dec 14, 2017)

Looks like someone got the attention chupitos.

That obsession with the word bitch may say much more than an image.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Starbreaker said:


> What's up, bitches? Can I say bitches? Well I just did.
> 
> I've been researching MBTI and Enneagram for a while. I started out wanting to better understand myself, but moved on to wanting to figure out other people's crazy and how best to deal with them. Trying to logically understand what independently motivates us all appeals to me. I'm sure I'll see some you around the forums. Take it easy.


Welcome bitch! What's up? Me? I'm just hoe-ing here.. I mean, gardening plants of knowledge in this site..


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

hi. nice attitude you've got. don't give yourself that much praise though


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

xwsmithx said:


> The sarcastic INTJ in me wants to say, "What makes you think you're either?"


I was thinking about saying the same thing to her lol.


----------

